# Growth Chart



## gator (Jan 14, 2014)

my sister bought one of these on line and well i had to make some for my kids to watch the grand babies grow

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 14, 2014)

That's pretty cool. We always did it on a door frame.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a door in my shop for the grandkids. Has marks all over it.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2014)

That's a neat idea! We've got marks on the door trim in the kids' rooms, but I like this better!


----------



## Lighthouse (Mar 19, 2014)

I have been wanting to make one of these. We move a lot and I didn't want to have to leave behind a growth chart because it was on a door frame. Thats what happened to mine when I was a kid. It got painted over after we moved.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 20, 2014)

Cool idea! I'm gonna have to make a few of those now for my grandsons! Adding some personalization like their name and small picture frames would really be nice!


----------

